# Police Officer Ryan Bonaminio



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Ryan Bonaminio

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Riverside Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 7, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 7, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Ryan Bonaminio was shot and killed while involved in a foot pursuit in Fairmount Park at approximately 9:45 pm.

He had stopped a tractor trailer suspected of being involved in a hit-and-run accident a short time earlier. The driver of the vehicle fled from the vehicle into the park, with Officer Bonaminio in pursuit. A shootout ensued in the park in which Officer Bonaminio was struck at least once. The shooter returned the truck and fled the scene.

Responding officers heard the shots and located Officer Bonaminio. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

Officer Bonaminio had served with the Riverside Police Department for four years.

Agency Contact Information
Riverside Police Department
4102 Orange Street
Riverside, CA 92501

Phone: (951) 826-5700

_*Please contact the Riverside Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Bonaminio.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Rest in peace, sir.


----------

